# Melbourne Australia for two full days



## CatLovers

Yes, I know, two days is not enough ... 

But, if all you had was two days in Melbourne Australia, what would be your top 5 things to do?

Must-dos, quirky attractions, once-in-a-lifetime opportunities; if you're an Aussie, or you've spent a lot of time down-under, I'd appreciate your insights.

Just for reference, we will be in Port Douglas (the Great Barrier Reef) for four full-days and in Sydney for two full-days.  I've been to Sydney before, but it's my husband's first visit, so I already have some idea of things I want him to do with me.  For both of us, this is our first visit to the Great Barrier reef so in addition to diving/snorkeling, we will also be spending time in the Outback and in the rainforest.  But Melbourne is where I really am starting with a blank slate.  Help please!


----------



## chubby

Hi

Things to go and in Melbourne a day tour along the Great Ocean Road is one of the best drives in Australia
The Eureka Sky Deck on River side Quay you get the best views of Melbourne they have a sliding deck with a glass flour that slides out if you want to go on it
A Yarra river cruise takes you up through the gardens about 2 hours
The old brown tram takes you around the city square you hope on and off as you want it is free the only thing that is
What hotel are you staying at
If you want any web sites on these I can give them to you


----------



## CatLovers

Thanks for your response and your advice *chubby*.  We can't wait to get "down under"!

We'll most likely be staying at the Marriott on Exhibition and Lonsdale.  I have a question -- I would really like to do a day trip to Phillip Island and see the Nobbies, koalas and the penguin parade.  Is it do-able?  Would renting a car be the best way to accomplish this?  If we rent a car, is it an easy drive?  Remember, we drive on the right-side of the road in Canada.  Now, we've driven in other countries where it's left-hand drive, but I don't want to do it if the drive is difficult. particularly after the sun has set.

Your advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## chubby

Hi again

The trip to Phillip Island is about 140 kls both ways and you would have to come back to Melbourne in the dark as the penguins come in as night falls
you can get tom tom or other devices in hire cars that would help about a 3rd of the way is city driving .
The other way is to take bus tour they will pick you up at your hotel I will give you web site that gives all tours .
http://www.tourstogo.com.au
They have tours all over Australia and most companys and prices.
The Marriot on Exhibition St is very good and safe area of the city.
 We have stayed there you would be able to book trips from the Marriot if you wanted to, The web site will give the prices and other tours you might want to take over here.
Just a little hint dress warm to see the penguins if there is a south wind blowing it can be VERY cold and if it is not it still can be cold
Do think about the Great ocean Road tour also. Have good time here if you want any help just ask


----------



## Jwerking

chubby said:


> Hi again
> 
> The trip to Phillip Island is about 140 kls both ways and you would have to come back to Melbourne in the dark as the penguins come in as night falls
> you can get tom tom or other devices in hire cars that would help about a 3rd of the way is city driving .
> The other way is to take bus tour they will pick you up at your hotel I will give you web site that gives all tours .
> http://www.tourstogo.com.au
> They have tours all over Australia and most companys and prices.
> The Marriot on Exhibition St is very good and safe area of the city.
> We have stayed there you would be able to book trips from the Marriot if you wanted to, The web site will give the prices and other tours you might want to take over here.
> Just a little hint dress warm to see the penguins if there is a south wind blowing it can be VERY cold and if it is not it still can be cold
> Do think about the Great ocean Road tour also. Have good time here if you want any help just ask



Hi Chubby:

This is Joyce and glad to see that you are still helping Tuggers with their down under trips - your advice to us several years ago was truly awesome - you're the greatest!

We did do the Great Ocean Drive and it was absolutely magnificent.  We are from the US, Catlover, thus also drive on the right.  We did OK with the left hand size driving as the roads in OZ are fairly wide - compared to the UK - where we drove on the left for the first time.  If you are visiting Pt. Douglas from Cairns - it is not worse than the drive over the mountain to get there along the coast.  The Great Ocean Drive is pretty far as I recall and would make a long day trip if you return to Melbourne for the evening. -would suggest that you just spend the night on the road after the drive.  

I would recommend this over Melbourne itself - as the Great Ocean Drive is unique.  Melbourne is a pretty city - but just a big DT city - smaller version of Sydney - which you will be going to anyway.  Just MHO. 

Joyce


----------



## Cotswolder

One thing we enjoyed in Melbourne was the evening dinner ride on the historic trams. A great night out.

Look here for information

www.tramrestaurant.com.au/


----------



## GrayFal

I know this is a VERY old thread - but wondered if anyone has a recommendation for a specific company for the Great Ocean Road Trip - looking for a 11-13 hour tour…going to devote the whole day and want to book it ahead.
I did click on the tourstogo link above…but thought I would ask here for specifics.

Thanks


----------



## chubby

Hi Grayfal

The two companys we use when we want to see things over here is 
http://www.aatkings.com
http://www.grayline.com.au

We use aatkings a lot and found them very good if you google Melbourne day trips you will find others as well
If I can help with any thing else just ask 
chubby


----------



## GrayFal

chubby said:


> Hi Grayfal
> 
> 
> 
> The two companys we use when we want to see things over here is
> 
> http://www.aatkings.com
> 
> http://www.grayline.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> We use aatkings a lot and found them very good if you google Melbourne day trips you will find others as well
> 
> If I can help with any thing else just ask
> 
> chubby



Thank chubby, I will look this weekend and be in touch with any questions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Just sent a booking inquiry to "king" for Great Ocean Road…waiting to hear back, liked their trip better then 'grey' - any suggestions for Cairns???

We LOVE to snorkel - would probably do two days at different locations.

Staying at Worldmark Cairns and will rent a car.


----------



## chubby

hi 

To snorkle the best place would be to go out to the reef on one of the fast cat boats that leave Cairns each day a good site for cairns is
https://wwwcairnsinfo.com


----------



## VegasBella

Let's see, when I went there I was a teen in love. I enjoyed just about everything! I guess the highlights were:
- seeing koalas, kangaroos, wallaby a, penguins, etc.
- wine tasting and seeing the countryside
- urban adventures (going out to eat, exploring Melbourne, taking trolleys etc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

